# Sammy got mail



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sammy qualified for the triathlon at his first GRCA National Specialty and his certificate came in the mail today.









Cooper photobomb


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, handsome boy......


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats, he looks so proud!!!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That photo bomb is hilarious. Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simba_Golden (Aug 31, 2017)

jennretz said:


> That photo bomb is hilarious. Congratulations!


Ikr! Hahahaha


Congratulations and goodluck! He is a very handsome boy!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Congrats! And love Cooper peeking over the fence


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

It looks like he takes the honor very seriously. Congratulations


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice job Sammy...love your photobomb Cooper!!!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Omg I love the photo bomb. Too funny!! And congratulations!!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats Sammy!! And yes photo bomb is funny!!:grin2:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Way to go team Sammy! Love the photo bomb!


----------

